# Raising and Re-Levelling a House??



## JustaFramer (Jun 17, 2005)

I know a guy locally that bought house with the similiar situation. He dug out his crawler and then jacked up the house.


----------



## rowanconstruction (Sep 5, 2005)

You can call just about any foundation company and they will either quote it for you or refer you to another foundation company that will handle your particular type of foundation. As for the cost, in my experience of hiring this done for homes I'm remodeling, the range can be extreme (from 3k - 10k) depending on the current conditions of the piers and if beam work has to be performed during the leveling process. I have never hired anyone to excavate the soil from beneath an existing home, so I couldn't speculate on that cost.

One thing to consider in your cost analysis though is the interior work that will need to be done after leveling. Paneling and drywall tend to pop from the studs/joists on walls/ceilings and doors and frames always need work. Just a heads up.


----------



## whitepa254 (Feb 16, 2006)

*leveling your home*

Could you just use 2x4 or something inside to make your floors level. maybe this would make your home appear to be level, I don't know. What do the rest of you viewers think about this idea?


----------



## MinConst (Nov 23, 2004)

whitepa254 said:


> Could you just use 2x4 or something inside to make your floors level. maybe this would make your home appear to be level, I don't know. What do the rest of you viewers think about this idea?


Not a proper fix. This might make the house look better but won't fix the problem.


----------



## rm41400 (Feb 26, 2007)

We did a simlar fix on a rental home we own. The floor was sagging bad and had some good termite damage. The crawl space was also very shallow, maybe 12". We had the whole 700sf home jacked up in several spots, leveled, many floor joists replaced and alll new advantek flooring installed for around $5000k.

We did not dig out the dirt to allow for more clearance, not sure that would be worth doing.


----------



## AtlanticWBConst. (May 12, 2006)

rm41400 said:


> We did a simlar fix on a rental home we own. The floor was sagging bad and had some good termite damage. The crawl space was also very shallow, maybe 12". We had the whole 700sf home jacked up in several spots, leveled, many floor joists replaced and alll new advantek flooring installed for around $5000k.
> 
> We did not dig out the dirt to allow for more clearance, not sure that would be worth doing.


 
In your situation, they must have taken up some of the flooring and gone tru the 'top' (rather than the crawl space). FWIW - that would be my method and the method we have used for the same repairs. Sometimes it's not just a matter of jacking up. It is not uncommon to find that the cause of the sag is a rotted main beam, with the floor joists simply 'crushed' into the softened wood of the beam. This too can be fixed...


----------



## AtlanticWBConst. (May 12, 2006)

rowanconstruction said:


> As for the cost, in my experience of hiring this done for homes I'm remodeling, the range can be extreme (from 3k - 10k) depending on the current conditions of the piers and if beam work has to be performed during the leveling process.


 
I agree with these ball-park figures and the factors that can also effect the pricing...
....It's about what we would charge to do something similar $3000.00 for minor sagging and jacking/ $5000.00 for the average amount of bringing the house to level. /$10,000.00 + if dealing with rotted/ damaged beams and replacement of multiple structural members....


----------

